
Is CRT the Best Display for Retro Gaming? - indigodaddy
https://youtube.com/watch?v=v3SZkjF1RDI
======
ddingus
I sure think so.

One of the best displays to get right now is a lightly used PVR.

They have insane good shadowmasks, and that means they can deliver standard
definition signals at their peak. Even a composite signal will likely impress
you.

